# Windows roll down even when car is off!



## Jackie88 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 2004 Pathfinder and for the last few days my driver and passanger windows roll down about an inch or so and this is when the car is OFF and no key is in the ignition. I know that I can roll down the windows with my Keyless Entry thing and if I insert the key in the key hole in the drivers door and turn it to the left but WHY IS IT ROLLING DOWN ONCE I LOCK THE CAR AND WALK AWAY?! I did have to re-program my keyless entry the other day because the horn wouldnt beep when I would lock it but its working fine now. Any ideas as to why the windows in the front roll down about an inch! Iv done other things to the car but I dont think that changing the cluster would have ANYTHING to do the with windows and I changed that about 3 months ago and the window issuse has just started this week. HELP ME! lol


----------



## red9987 (Dec 13, 2008)

did you touch any of the wiring or anything? i could possibly see if some wiring got shorted somewhere along the way, and the power for the lock got routed through the line for the window as well.. other than this, I'm not sure. does it go down if you lock the door from the inside while the key isnt in the ignition? does it do this if you lock the door using the key hole on the door? basically, is it only the remote that does this, or the act of locking the doors while the car is powered off? also out of curiosity, does it do that if you lock the doors by the remote while the car is running? and, does unlocking it cause anything to happen? I'm not an expert on this by any means, but narrowing it down may help figure out the problem.


----------



## Jackie88 (Sep 3, 2009)

*The Window Mystery*

Ok so the on my pathefinder the ways of rolling down the windows with out the key being in the ignition is 1 to hold down the buttons on the keyfob and 2 by putting the key in the door hole thing and turning it an holding it down for a few seconds NONE OF WHICH I WAS DOING. the windows started rolling down about 2 inches nothing to serious but i came home one night and the 2 front windows WHERE ALL THE WAY DOWN!!!! i couldnt have my truck out on the street with the windows down so i had to make room in the garage to swap out my cars to have the truck fit in there so that it would be safe over night!

I have NEVER touched any wires in the car, i dont know how to do any electrical work on cars so iv never attempted to, the only thing iv done is change my head lights and fog lights but that was MONTHS AGO! So i took the car to the dealer to find that the BODY CONTROL MODULE (which from what i understood controls the windows and power locks or whatever and some other stuff) had to be preplaced and they gave me new key fobs and its working fine. it was only like 135 dollars for it. but of course i ended up shelling out alot more cuz i told them to do whatever else needed to be done to the truck expecially since the brutal chicago winter is on its way. but im happy to say my truck it fine now


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

*same problem*

So I have a new (4800 miles) 2009 Nissan Murano. My front and sometimes back windows are rolling down when the car is off and I am not anywhere near it. My local Nissan dealership is saying that this is because the buttons on my key fob are being pushed and held down causing the windows to roll down (this is supposedly a safety feature). They say that putting the key in your pocket or your purse can cause this even from 100 yards away. I am finding my windows down in mall parking lots, at the gym, in my driveway. My car has been soaked by rain once already.

As I don't want my car windows down leaving my car vulnerable to theives and the elements, I am looking for some answers. Today, they replaced my key fobs in case they were just too sensitive or in case a neighbor was on a similar frequency. I find the neighbor theory unlikely as the windows rolling down has happened in many different locations and states. They said that I could buy a key protector (similar to a cell phone cover) and that that would "lessen the likelihood of this happening again."

I was told by the mechanics at two different Nissan dealerships that "some" Nissan car owners do complain about this problem.

I am curious what others' experiences are and if anyone has any advice. I would really like to be able to put my key in my pocket or my purse. My husband drives a Maxima and has no problem putting his keys in his pocket. What do you other Nissan owners think?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My husband drives a Maxima and has no problem putting his keys in his pocket. What do you other Nissan owners think?


I think it sounds alot like Jackie's BCM problem. If it keeps happening on a regular basis I would ask them to replace the BCM as it's a new car.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I am curious what others' experiences are and if anyone has any advice. I would really like to be able to put my key in my pocket or my purse. My husband drives a Maxima and has no problem putting his keys in his pocket. What do you other Nissan owners think?


I've never had this problem, and I always have my keys in my pocket.

However, I think it should be a feature than you can disable. Similar to how you can enable/disable the horn honk when locking doors. Would solve a lot of grievances.


----------



## bwrumfel (Oct 30, 2009)

If you haven't already found the problem, I believe it may exist in your main window and door lock control panel. I had a Maxima that acted crazy like that and I had to replace the whole switch control panel on the driver side door. 

good luck.


----------



## hearse4me69 (Mar 9, 2012)

Fix this by turning your key forward, roll up windows. HOLD THE FRONT WINDOW SWITCHES IN THE UP POSITION while turning the key back and removing the key while still holding the buttons in the up position. after the key is out, you have succesfully reset this problem. if it happens again, do the same thing. thats what i did. problem didnt come back for about a year. Still not sure whats up with this problem but thats what the dealer told me to do. Hope this helped you.


----------



## Mcowden (Dec 14, 2016)

A solution to the window rolling down when parked.

I have a 2012 Nissan Pathfinder. I was having problem with the windows being rolled down and I have had several thousand dollars of things stolen out of my SUV. The only reason that I see for anyone wanting to roll down your windows with your keyfob is on a hot day to cool down your vehicle before you get to get to it. This is a feature that I could careless about. I do not live in a region that get in too hot. This feature can be turned off by the dealer. In the service Manual for my vehicle in Diagnosis System section (BCM) page BCS-20 - PW DOWN SET gives the information on how to turn this feature off.

MODE 1* DEFAULT 3 sec
MODE 2 OFF 
MODE 3 5 sec

I personal don't need this feature!!!! If you do get a case for your keyfob.


----------



## syed shah (Nov 25, 2020)

you disconnect battery terminals then becames default setting hope will be solve


----------



## stdaniels (12 mo ago)

hearse4me69 said:


> Fix this by turning your key forward, roll up windows. HOLD THE FRONT WINDOW SWITCHES IN THE UP POSITION while turning the key back and removing the key while still holding the buttons in the up position. after the key is out, you have succesfully reset this problem. if it happens again, do the same thing. thats what i did. problem didnt come back for about a year. Still not sure whats up with this problem but thats what the dealer told me to do. Hope this helped you.


thank you!!! It worked!!


----------

